# Bear pattern



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I got this a few years ago. I think it is a chain saw carving guide. But I have enlarged it to fit the diameter of a hiking stick and it worked as a great pattern for caving a bear on the top. Hope some will find it helpful.


----------

